# jedi academy assets1.pk3 problem



## Tomo619 (Jun 1, 2005)

I recently got Jedi Academy.
When I try to install it, it gets through disk 1 fine.
It get's to 47%
It say's "please instert Disk 2 containing assets1.pk3"
It get's to 67% then says about an error with jedi assets1.pk3.
Is there anything i can do?


----------



## will182 (Dec 18, 2004)

I think you should go replace your coppy, your copy may be faulty, or you cd-rom may be faulty.

Its most likely going to be a faulty copy you have


----------

